# I have an HPGL error on my Graphtec CE5000-60 :(



## sunnydayz

So I finally set up my cutter, Graphtec CE5000-60, but I keep getting a HPGL error 1, can anyone help me fix this? I would much appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chani

*Re: I have an HPGL error *

HPGL1 Error (hp-gl error 1)


----------



## sunnydayz

*Re: I have an HPGL error *

Once I load the vinyl it does initialize, and then it says that I am supposed to hit previous but the screen does not go back anywhere. It just stays the same and the menu does not change. It stays on where is says the cond. #, Tool, ect. but does not move forward or backwards to any other command. Am I missing something  Could it be because of vista. I was able to do a test print manually from the machine and that came out perfect.


----------



## sunnydayz

*Re: I have an HPGL error *

Ok I figured out how to get rid of the error but then it does nothing. I send the file and it just sits  If I restart it goes right back to getting the error. Is there some other setting I am missing?


----------



## tdeals

This info may help lead you in the right direction:

HP-GL ERROR 1

1) Noise was received when the computer was turned on. *Press the ENTER key to cancel the error.*

2) The software command settings for controlling the cutting plotter have been changed. *Set the software command set-tings for controlling the cutting plotter.*

3) The data-transmission settings have been changed in the interface settings. *Set the correct data-transmission conditions.*

I wonder if your cutter is setup in Serial Mode vs. USB for transmission? I would definitely check that as well.

AB


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks ms blue  I did go thru those in my trouble shooting guide and I couldnt find anything that was not set correctly. I am beginning to think it might be the driver since I have vista. I will try tomorrow to see whether there is an ugraded driver for vista. Its wierd after I get rid of the error, its like no communication at all. I know that at first the cutter is communicating somewhat because I get the error, but then once I correct the error there is no communication at all until I restart, and then it goes right back to the error 

I tried to down load the vista driver from graphtec but it keeps asking for a user name and password to install, so I have to figure out what that is all about 

Thanks for trying to help, I really appreciate any help I can get. I think I might even start over by uninstalling everything and doing it over. Who knows, maybe something installed hokey or something


----------



## Chani

Okay, for some reason they skipped a step. We got this right away when we did it, so I don't know why that step wouldn't be there anymore...

After your cutter initializes, press "PAUSE", and then follow the directions in the link I gave.


----------



## sunnydayz

Yep I already figured that out chani  I had to hit pause instead of previous as they had stated. It didnt work though. It goes away and then I get no communication at all from my computer until I restart, then it goes right back to the error. Any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## Chani

What program are you using, and how are you sending the information to the cutter? Print?


----------



## Chani

Also, have you updated your driver to the most current one from their website?

Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo


----------



## ashamutt

sunnydayz said:


> Yep I already figured that out chani  I had to hit pause instead of previous as they had stated. It didnt work though. It goes away and then I get no communication at all from my computer until I restart, then it goes right back to the error. Any other ideas? Thanks


 
AW-OH....
You running VISTA 64-bit version....???..Or the 32-bit version???


----------



## sunnydayz

No its the 32 bit system, I know the 64 doesnt work  I am going to go look and see about getting a different driver. I will be back in a few.


----------



## ashamutt

sunnydayz said:


> No its the 32 bit system, I know the 64 doesnt work  I am going to go look and see about getting a different driver. I will be back in a few.


 
Ok GOOD!!!
Was worried there for a min!!!

I would uninstall....shut down..... reinstall....

I HAVE VISTA AND I HATE IT!!!!!
(roger could not get his 'quoter' to work on my laptop!!!  stupid vista!
So now I have to use it on my front room comp!! XP)


----------



## sunnydayz

Well I tried deleting the other driver and uploading the vista driver and it still is doing the same thing  I am going to have to play with it again tommorow and see if I can get it going. Thanks girls for trying to help me  I will give it another go tommorow. I think I will start with a complete fresh install of everything.


----------



## Chani

BobbieLee,

How are you sending your files to your plotter? What program, and what command? That will help if I know that.

Good luck!


----------



## sunnydayz

I am using corel draw and using the launcher for cutting master 2, the plug in for corel that came with it. I then use the send command for the program after it opens.


----------



## Chani

Okay, just wanted to make sure. 

Originally when we purchased ours, we tried using "Print" from CorelDRAW, and we didn't know about the application launcher. 

I don't have Vista, so I can't help with that aspect.


----------



## sunnydayz

Yep I went and watched the videos for installing and setting it up, alot of good its doing me right now though haha. I will try again tommorow. I also ordered co cut from digital art solutions to use with it, so maybe once I get that it will work better with the cutter then the software I have now, which I am thinking has to do with vista and my laptop


----------



## jberte

10-to-1 you're right and it's vista.....i never could get it to work with my FC5100  or just about anything else either.....


----------



## tdeals

SD, when you were prompted for a username and password upon installation, did you try entering your Vista Admin information?

AB


----------



## sunnydayz

I got past that, and installed the new driver but it had no effect. I still get the error and then no communication at all once its cleared.


----------



## sunnydayz

Well guys I finally got frustrated enough that I went and bought a new laptop from dell with xp. I figured I was due for an ugrade anyways  It is seriously hard to find a xp system now  But it will be on its way and I will hopefully be cutting when it gets here.


----------



## ashamutt

sunnydayz said:


> Well guys I finally got frustrated enough that I went and bought a new laptop from dell with xp. I figured I was due for an ugrade anyways  It is seriously hard to find a xp system now  But it will be on its way and I will hopefully be cutting when it gets here.


ouch!
How much did that set you back?...if you don't mind me asking....

I hope I do not have to do the same thing!
(I think that I heard on CNET that people hated Vista so much that they were calling MS to get a "downgrade" to XP!!!!


----------



## tdeals

Let's keep our fingers crossed.

I will mention that if you did not necessarily need to purchase a new notebook, you could have purchased a copy of Windows XP SP3 with a legal license for 1 user. They are all over eBay for around $95-125.

But, buying a new 'puter is always fun too! 

AB


----------



## ashamutt

AdriaticBlue said:


> Let's keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> I will mention that if you did not necessarily need to purchase a new notebook, you could have purchased a copy of Windows XP SP3 with a legal license for 1 user. They are all over eBay for around $95-125.
> 
> But, buying a new 'puter is always fun too!
> 
> AB


 
but ....If one purchased XP and installed it on the "vista" comp , wouldnt all be "lost" on the comp...like picts, music..etc.....?????


----------



## tdeals

ashamutt said:


> but ....If one purchased XP and installed it on the "vista" comp , wouldnt all be "lost" on the comp...like picts, music..etc.....?????


If a user does a data backup/archival before an OS downgrade, then the answer is no.  That's what should be done prior to a downgrade of this type given that a reformat of the HD would be done. 

Actually, whether a user downgrading or upgrading any software data should be backed up as a best practice method.

AB


----------



## sunnydayz

Yep absolutely if you decided to install the xp operating system, first thing to do would be making a back up disk. I just looked at the hassle of wiping my hard drive clean and starting all over, having to reformat and load everything, just a lot of work. Plus I was thinking of upgrading anyways since I wanted more ram and a faster processer. It also comes with the vista disk if I ever do want to run vista, which I probably wont for what I want to do  

I also asked dell if I were to load xp on my system would it have any effect on my warranty on this system and they said no. But If I wanted or ever needed service on it, I would have to reload vista before they would ever touch it. So I just decided now was as good as time as any to upgrade my system  Plus I have still had some problems with certain software with vista on this system, such as smart designer crashing, not allowing me to go on line while working in it and things like that. This will take care of those problems. I am still running vista on my desktop that I use for my DTG, but that is only because I was able to correct all of its vista problems.

I think on this system between not having enough ram and processor speed, I was due for any upgrade.

Mrs. Bacon, for what I got, the price was not so bad, around $1350. It is a really nice system and instead of going with a home system this time I went with a business system for this one.


----------



## ashamutt

sunnydayz said:


> Yep absolutely if you decided to install the xp operating system, first thing to do would be making a back up disk. I just looked at the hassle of wiping my hard drive clean and starting all over, having to reformat and load everything, just a lot of work. Plus I was thinking of upgrading anyways since I wanted more ram and a faster processer. It also comes with the vista disk if I ever do want to run vista, which I probably wont for what I want to do
> 
> I also asked dell if I were to load xp on my system would it have any effect on my warranty on this system and they said no. But If I wanted or ever needed service on it, I would have to reload vista before they would ever touch it. So I just decided now was as good as time as any to upgrade my system  Plus I have still had some problems with certain software with vista on this system, such as smart designer crashing, not allowing me to go on line while working in it and things like that. This will take care of those problems. I am still running vista on my desktop that I use for my DTG, but that is only because I was able to correct all of its vista problems.
> 
> I think on this system between not having enough ram and processor speed, I was due for any upgrade.
> 
> Mrs. Bacon, for what I got, the price was not so bad, around $1350. It is a really nice system and instead of going with a home system this time I went with a business system for this one.


OUCH!!! 1300.00 ....for me that is a little too much considering I already have a 1000.00 laptop! (hubby got it for me for Christmas!) 

BUT..... He has his "old xp laptop" and now wants a new one....soooo ...I could just "take over" his old one , erase everything, and just use it for the cutter and Roger's T-estimator...and whatever else will not run on "smista"!!!!(a kick to Bill)

I agree w/ you about "too much hassle" to "downgrade".....I _CAN_ do that , but do not want to....I do not like that kind of work!!!!
I would rather spend the money!!!!!!

I am going to go see if mine works on the cutter.....now I am forced to deal w/ this machine!!!LOL

(I KNOW, CHANI, I was supposed to do this about 2 1/2 weeks ago...LOL!!!!! but I have been sooooo busy with paperwork and ....blah, blah, blah,,,,,_procrastinating_....LOL!)


----------



## sunnydayz

Yep I know how to do it also, that A+ training I took helps with that. I just dont want to spend the time and then still not be able get rid of my other problems. I would need to upgrade my processer and ram at the same time, even though this system is only 6 months old, its already outdated for me for what I like to do


----------



## ashamutt

sunnydayz said:


> Yep I know how to do it also, that A+ training I took helps with that. I just dont want to spend the time and then still not be able get rid of my other problems. I would need to upgrade my processer and ram at the same time, even though this system is only 6 months old, its already outdated for me for what I like to do


Please let us know what happens....

(well....I can say one thing for Bill....he went out w/ a bang and left all of this VISTA/SHMISTA dung in the lap of whoever took over!!!LOL!!!!lucky them!!!)

ok...off to the back room to fight w/ *my* graphtec....I will update......

...to be continued.....


----------



## tdeals

sunnydayz said:


> Yep I know how to do it also, that A+ training I took helps with that. I just dont want to spend the time and then still not be able get rid of my other problems. I would need to upgrade my processer and ram at the same time, even though this system is only 6 months old, its already outdated for me for what I like to do


Wow, 6 months old and already outdated? This is what makes me somewhat hesitant about selling my dual Power Mac G5 as it has 2 PowerPC processors, runs Mac OS X Tiger which is built on Unix and running along just fine. I've never done a HD reformat and reinstallation of my software. I do not run antivirus or spyware software. When I used a PC though, I would reformat and reinstall all software at least once per year because it became more sluggish the more I used it under Windows. 

I have owned and used my Mac over 3 years now and still have not maxed out the capabilities of this machine yet. Nothing here is slow. I have an additional HD bay, 3 PCI slots unused, and more RAM that can be added though I've added some. 

I want someone to be able to make use of these things when I do sell and be nice to it.  I am planning a 24" iMac purchase due to liking the all-in-one design and given my space limitations because a move this year, but I wished Apple still used PowerPC processors. 

Ashamutt, what is happening with your Graphtec? I didn't realize you had an issue outstanding as well. Is it the same error?

AB


----------



## ashamutt

AdriaticBlue said:


> Wow, 6 months old and already outdated? This is what makes me somewhat hesitant about selling my dual Power Mac G5 as it has 2 PowerPC processors, runs Mac OS X Tiger which is built on Unix and running along just fine. I've never done a HD reformat and reinstallation of my software. I do not run antivirus or spyware software. When I used a PC though, I would reformat and reinstall all software at least once per year because it became more sluggish the more I used it under Windows.
> 
> I have owned and used my Mac over 3 years now and still have not maxed out the capabilities of this machine yet. Nothing here is slow. I have an additional HD bay, 3 PCI slots unused, and more RAM that can be added though I've added some.
> 
> I want someone to be able to make use of these things when I do sell and be nice to it.  I am planning a 24" iMac purchase due to liking the all-in-one design and given my space limitations because a move this year, but I wished Apple still used PowerPC processors.
> 
> Ashamutt, what is happening with your Graphtec? I didn't realize you had an issue outstanding as well. Is it the same error?
> 
> AB


well...if I could ever get off of here and go look , i would be able to tell everyone!!!LOL!!!!!

i am almost off....and I will go hook up....maybe i won't have a prob...but i am almost certain i will... let you know....


----------



## ashamutt

my next comp WILL be a MAC!!!!!!!!!

no more MS hard times for me!


----------



## sunnydayz

Ok maybe I overstated that by saying it was outdated  Its not really but they come out with better systems so fast that I see stuff I want haha. So technically its not out dated, but I just like the new stuff. My daughter is actually using my laptop I had before this one, its about 2 years old and she loves it, My husband was trying to talk me into just switching with her because that one has xp, but I said no I will just buy a new one. Ok so I really just wanted a new computer hehe  but for me bigger is better  Bigger capabilities.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

I have a MAc also, and I am using Illustrator CS3 with my CE5000 60.  I haven't been able to cut anything yet . 2 weeks. I am only printing on JPSS. I think that it is illustrator and not the plotter, because I can't get it to setup my cut lines. I am sooo frustrated. I don't know what to do.


----------



## DTFuqua

Are you aware you can keep vista and load XP on your system. Save a lot of bucks. Get a partition manager ( it should come with a boot loader too ), Make a new partition and load xp on that. I saw someone post they had A+ training or certification and can't understand why they didn't suggest this . Good luck. Also I am under the impression that XP doesn't use as much memory as vista and should let a machine with less memory run better than with vista, 
and if you actually need more memory, just take it to office depot or some similar outlet and have it put in. That is, if your not like my wife and just gotta have something new weather you need it or not.


----------



## sunnydayz

DTFuqua said:


> Are you aware you can keep vista and load XP on your system. Save a lot of bucks. Get a partition manager ( it should come with a boot loader too ), Make a new partition and load xp on that. I saw someone post they had A+ training or certification and can't understand why they didn't suggest this . Good luck. Also I am under the impression that XP doesn't use as much memory as vista and should let a machine with less memory run better than with vista,
> and if you actually need more memory, just take it to office depot or some similar outlet and have it put in. That is, if your not like my wife and just gotta have something new weather you need it or not.


I am the one who bought a new system who also has A+ training. I explained the situation as to why I decided to buy a new system. I have several issues with vista that not only are effecting my cutter but also several other programs that I use for my business. 

Yes you are right I can add more memory and more ram, I could also just install it myself and would not need to take it anywhere to do that, I can also install a duel operating system or even xp on its own. This is a choice I made for myself to get a new system instead of dealing with having to change everything on my system. I could spend the time upgrading everything and then downgrading my operating system, but I figured for me it was better to just invest in a new system that I do not have to bother with.

Also after talking to dell about the warranty issues, the fact is that if you change the operation system in any way, they will not honor your warranty. They informed me that if I removed vista or added a dual platform with xp, then I would need to remove xp and restore the system to the way I bought it, for them to even touch it for any kind of warranty work. This is not worth it to me, to have to worry about the time it would take for me to do this, when I can be working on my business and printing orders 

Hope that expains better


----------



## tdeals

dynamicdesynz said:


> I have a MAc also, and I am using Illustrator CS3 with my CE5000 60.  I haven't been able to cut anything yet . 2 weeks. I am only printing on JPSS. I think that it is illustrator and not the plotter, because I can't get it to setup my cut lines. I am sooo frustrated. I don't know what to do.


You may want to start a new thread. My question for you would be, what exactly do you mean by not getting your Graphtec to setup your cut lines? Do you mean you cannot contour cut?

AB


----------



## Chani

BobbieLee, is this the driver you downloaded?

http://www.graphtecamerica.com/OPS662V200E2.ZIP

Terrence, did you download the MAC plugin for your plotter at Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo ?

I feel horrible about this, because this plotter works perfectly on our XP systems. Unfortunately it sometimes takes manufacturers a while to catch up to other OS's.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

AdriaticBlue said:


> You may want to start a new thread. My question for you would be, what exactly do you mean by not getting your Graphtec to setup your cut lines? Do you mean you cannot contour cut?
> 
> AB


I actually did start a new topic thanks. What I mean is that when I looked at the video on the graphtec web sit about using cut studio with illustrator, it showed that you have to create a cut line by selecting your graphic, going to the object menu, and doing a offset path in order to create them. Then you send just the selected outline to a empty layer and use this as you cut line. My issue us that I have illus cs3 and when I do this, my entire design stays selected including the outline. So when I send the selection to a new layer, my entire design goes. I wont let me deselect the inside are on my design, in order to send only the outline that I created. Not one cut in a month. I am loosing hope here


----------



## dynamicdesynz

Chani said:


> BobbieLee, is this the driver you downloaded?
> 
> http://www.graphtecamerica.com/OPS662V200E2.ZIP
> 
> Terrence, did you download the MAC plugin for your plotter at Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo ?
> 
> I feel horrible about this, because this plotter works perfectly on our XP systems. Unfortunately it sometimes takes manufacturers a while to catch up to other OS's.


Chani, I did down load the driver and it works fine. I just can't tell my plotter what it should cut and not cut. I just want to be able to cut, and I am sorry for initially asking this question in this thread. I just don't know what to do. I called graphtec and they called me back, but asked to tim instead of terrence and they didn't tell me who they were. After hanging up, I noticed I had a voice mail from the same number that I had just hung up with, only to find out it was them. Recalled and haven't heard from them yet. This was yesterday.


----------



## DTFuqua

dynamicdesynz said:


> I actually did start a new topic thanks. What I mean is that when I looked at the video on the graphtec web sit about using cut studio with illustrator, it showed that you have to create a cut line by selecting your graphic, going to the object menu, and doing a offset path in order to create them. Then you send just the selected outline to a empty layer and use this as you cut line. My issue us that I have illus cs3 and when I do this, my entire design stays selected including the outline. So when I send the selection to a new layer, my entire design goes. I wont let me deselect the inside are on my design, in order to send only the outline that I created. Not one cut in a month. I am loosing hope here


In corel, you just delete the actual picture and just send the outline. I may not have put it quite right since I am not real good at doing that but it does work .


----------



## pittymiami

*PLEASE I NEED THE DRIVER FOR CE5000-60 windows vista X64*

I have a Graphtec CE5000-60 . I was using the machine perfect in XP
I have now a Windows Vista X64 but I cant recognize the cutter in my PC

can you send me the correct file please:? 

thanks


----------



## reagraphx

well I hope this might help you guys that are having trouble. I have a graphtec also and had the same error. but after a while i was able to get it to cut. I was getting the HG-PL error. then i realized that in cut master under the layering tab in order for the machine to cut you need to set it to cut BY LAYERS and not cut BY COLORS. once i did i had no problems. remember to always work in layers in your design program and create all text or art to outlines. forgot to mention I work with IMac and Illustrator CS3. remember if you set your layer tab to cut by colors you will get a HG-PL error.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

reagraphx said:


> well I hope this might help you guys that are having trouble. I have a graphtec also and had the same error. but after a while i was able to get it to cut. I was getting the HG-PL error. then i realized that in cut master under the layering tab in order for the machine to cut you need to set it to cut BY LAYERS and not cut BY COLORS. once i did i had no problems. remember to always work in layers in your design program and create all text or art to outlines. forgot to mention I work with IMac and Illustrator CS3. remember if you set your layer tab to cut by colors you will get a HG-PL error.


Thanks Mark. Hey since you are working with CS3 on a Mac, I will ask you this question. How do you create your cut layer in Illustrator? 1. When ever I create a cut line with the Path offset feature, It doesn't deselect the original selection and leave just the outline for me to send to a separate layer to use as the cut line. Everything is selected and a I have to try to deselect each part individually.
2. What cut setting do you use in the CE 5000. I have adjusted my blade 15 times or more as well as the pressure and it is still cutting through the entire JPSS paper? 
Thanks again for the advise.


----------



## reagraphx

I set mine at 12 for cutting opague and jpss. 14 or 15 for vinyl. as far as the outlines. I just ungroup or go toto rlease path and then delete that way. hope this helpss.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

reagraphx said:


> I set mine at 12 for cutting opague and jpss. 14 or 15 for vinyl. as far as the outlines. I just ungroup or go toto rlease path and then delete that way. hope this helpss.


Thanks very much, this actually does help. I was told that is CS2, once you made a selection and chose your path offset, if would automatically deselect the selection and only leave the outline selected. Then you could just send that to a new layer.


----------



## MYDAMIT

Nice info for craft robo, i got Craft robo Pro yesterday and i got same problem with HPGL and just change to GPGL and work fine, Now my problem is my registration mark my cutter cannot find the mark it always tell 
" Auto registration mark has Failed.
Confirm that the distance between registration marks set is corect.
Confirm that the auto registration mark pattern set is correct. (code=1102)"

i try different setting but the same maybe i got something wrong with my setting. I also place the cutter blade inside the registration mark is this correct? please need help....


----------



## MYDAMIT

Thanks but i already solved it, i just turn off the automatic reristration mark on the cutter itself. To do this in craft robo pro. I click pause then find the registration mark by clicking next button. In registration mark find the automatic registration mark and turn it off. Then press pause again.


----------



## ashamutt

MYDAMIT said:


> Nice info for craft robo, i got Craft robo Pro yesterday and i got same problem with HPGL and just change to GPGL and work fine, Now my problem is my registration mark my cutter cannot find the mark it always tell
> " Auto registration mark has Failed.
> Confirm that the distance between registration marks set is corect.
> Confirm that the auto registration mark pattern set is correct. (code=1102)"
> 
> i try different setting but the same maybe i got something wrong with my setting. I also place the cutter blade inside the registration mark is this correct? please need help....


 
....question....


what IS HPGL and GPGL??

I have the CE5000-60(same as yours, only a little bigger) and .....
I just installed the software and "upgrades" from the site last night.
...after that "pulling-my-hair-out" task I was too tired and frustrated to try to cut! lol

I am now getting ready to go back and give it a try.

What *IF* I get this error...HPGL..?
How do I switch it over to GPGL?

I am running VISTA 32bit ......
(scream!)

_....those NEW DELL XP laptops on ebay are looking pretty good to me now......._


----------



## MYDAMIT

try this link
HPGL1 Error (hp-gl error 1)


----------



## taint

hi, i had exactly the same problem using my graptec ce5000 on vista, and i followed the link that was posted regarding the hp-gl problem, done all the steps at least 20 times, but i still had nothing but problems and it would not cut until i changed the command from hp-gl to gp-gl (i think it's gp-gl there are only two options) instead of what was stated in step 6, and that was that problem solved i am now cuting my first vinyl hope all goes well on placing it on the t-shirt.


----------



## Lnfortun

Yep when using CorelDraw plugin you have to set the plotter to communicate with GPGL.

Press pause then kepp pressing next until the commad is displayed. Press enter then press up or down arrow to change it from HPGL to GPGL. I believe Flexi uses HPGL.


----------



## taint

i'm not using coral draw, 

i'm using illustrator cs3 and cutting master 2 v1.6 plugin. it refused to cut on hp-gl and still does, but not an issue with the command set to gp-hl


----------



## poker

I just got the Craft Robo Pro and had the same error but it was fixed by switching to GPGL.

GPGL FTW!


----------



## svobo

Hi

Finaly set up the ce5000 and is cutting but the quality is realy poor. I can change quality speed forxcr and everything and thr quality of cut is still poor. And when i change the steps per inch it just increase the scaale of cut if i want something small and set up the steps to bigger number it just make me the cut on all vinyl. Can you help me somebody with this problem?


----------



## Ville12

Hi, we have similar problem, we change main computer and now every time we connect usb to PC straight getting GP-GL error 1, we try reset also change to HP-GL and back but still to same problem. Also same stages cutter start cut very small lettering with out connecting to PC. Here lots of help about HP-GL error 1, which make us think we are first who get GP-GL error 1.
Any advice?
Cutter Graphtec CE5000-60
Email address: [email protected]


----------

